# Diabetes



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am new to the Expats site, so hello to everybody in Portugal. 

I have a query! my husband has diabetes and receives free prescriptions in the UK.

Can anybody help me as to what we will have to pay for his medicines in Portugal? I have been reading alot of the health sites for Portugal, but I need advice as to what we have to do.

Fingers crossed, properties are starting to sell in the Uk, we will then be able to make our big move. 

Thank You.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

*diabetes costs query*

Hi, did you ever get an answer to your question because I would like to know too. We are going out in Oct and have some 'stock' of tabs, but can't get a years supply from Doctor.
My research suggests that we may have to pay something towards them.

Where are you living in Portugal if you are there now? We are going to Sao Martinho.

Beverley.




Tina Pink said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the Expats site, so hello to everybody in Portugal.
> 
> I have a query! my husband has diabetes and receives free prescriptions in the UK.
> ...


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

*Perscriptions*

Hi Beverley
Thank you for replying to my message. 
We are not living in Portugal, as we are waiting to sell our property here in the UK first. I didn't get an answer to my question, I really had hoped that somebody would have had the same medical problems as my husand. 
I think our best plan is to see our own doctor here and ask for his advice, maybe he can answer our questions or if not he may be able to point us in the right direction for help.
Are you moving permenantly to portugal? If so, good luck and I hope your move brings you joy and happiness.
We have planned a trip to Portugal in September for a week, we try to get over at least 3 times a year to have a good look around and investigate towns and city's. 
Best regards 
Tina








beverleyp said:


> Hi, did you ever get an answer to your question because I would like to know too. We are going out in Oct and have some 'stock' of tabs, but can't get a years supply from Doctor.
> My research suggests that we may have to pay something towards them.
> 
> Where are you living in Portugal if you are there now? We are going to Sao Martinho.
> ...


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi, we are also wanting to sell our house but if we give it away then we could! So we will rent it out for 12 mnths. We are renting an apt for 6 then rent another more inland to get a flavour. It is quite cheap to rent there we found. In the meantime, our house will (?) go up in value to sell next year and maybe we will move there permanently if we like it.
What is enticing you to P'gal? Where do you live now, we are in Worcs. We thought of France first but I feel P'gal is drawing me, can't explain it.
Perhaps we can keep in touch? 

Beverley.






beverleyp said:


> Hi, did you ever get an answer to your question because I would like to know too. We are going out in Oct and have some 'stock' of tabs, but can't get a years supply from Doctor.
> My research suggests that we may have to pay something towards them.
> 
> Where are you living in Portugal if you are there now? We are going to Sao Martinho.
> ...


----------



## Margaret and Dave (May 27, 2009)

Tina Pink said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the Expats site, so hello to everybody in Portugal.
> 
> I have a query! my husband has diabetes and receives free prescriptions in the UK.
> ...


My husband too has diabetes and, from what I can gather from other expats, the care you will receive in relation to on going monitoring , depends on where you live; some areas are really god, whilst others do very little. Having said that, help is there if you need it wherever you live.

When we first arrived and registered at the health centre they conducted the ususl tests. In relation to free prescriptions, insulin and needles are free but you will pay for test strips. Prescription medicines are subsidised but the monthly cost can be quite high. I think my husband's medication costs around 40 euros a month. This would all be free in the UK.


----------



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

beverleyp said:


> Hi, we are also wanting to sell our house but if we give it away then we could! So we will rent it out for 12 mnths. We are renting an apt for 6 then rent another more inland to get a flavour. It is quite cheap to rent there we found. In the meantime, our house will (?) go up in value to sell next year and maybe we will move there permanently if we like it.
> What is enticing you to P'gal? Where do you live now, we are in Worcs. We thought of France first but I feel P'gal is drawing me, can't explain it.
> Perhaps we can keep in touch?
> 
> Beverley.


Hi Beverley,

Nice to hear from you again.

I think it is a good idea to rent your property until the time is right to sell. If we do not sell by October we will rent our house too, as Ken, my husband can take early retirement, that will allow us to rent in the meantime until we get a sale.
You are right the rental properties are cheaper in central Portugal. The cottage that we have rented in Sept is very reasonable, it will give an idea as to how it would be to live in the area. 
We are from the Wirral, if you haven't heard or been to the Wirral it is between liverpool and Chester. Ken & I spent 18months investigating and many viewings in Spain, not for us I'm afraid, although I do have a brother living in the Costa Del Sol who would dearly love us to move there.
I read many articles on Portugal, investigated all the area's, the silver coast sounded ideal for us. On our first visit to Portugal we stayed in Peniche for a week, drove around th coastal area's visiting little towns and villages. The first thing that struck us was the road structure, brilliant, sign posts and easy directions, so relaxing to drive unlike Spain. We went to Tomar to meet Derek, Nicky and Claudia who run the estate agents Chevatejo, they were so helpful, took us to a few properties to view and explained the process of buying in Portugal. They have kept in touch with us, and will be there for us when we sell, if we decided to buy in the Tomar region. Derek took us to a beautiful house in Carreira Do Mata, it was just what we needed, but no house sale, no pennies to buy it!!!! The Lakes and reservior (Castella Do Bode) are simply stunning.
Last June 2009 we sold the house Yeh, all the family went back to view the beautiful house, met up with Derek and Claudia, guess what? house sale fell through!!, the buyers couldn't agree with the mortgage company. Oh! did I weep.
2 months later another sale fell through as buyers separated!!.
Today we have had 3 viewings, fingers crossed, but with the credit crunch we are being optimistic.
Gosh I do go on!! But Portugal is lovely, the people are kind and understanding, and the climate is superb.
Please keep in touch, if you can put up with my long letters.
Regards 
Tina


----------

